# كل اللهجات: سَتّف



## jawad-dawdi

ســـتـــف .. بتشديد التاء .. تعني في اللهجة المغربية .. صـــفـــف .. بتشديد الفاء

هل توجد هذه الكلمة في لهجتك؟ وهل تعني نفس الشيء؟
​


----------



## momai

اخي جواد سلامات 
هل بامكانك وضعها بجملة؟


----------



## djara

موجودة ومستعملة في اللهجة التونسية
ستفت الثلاجة ملأتها دون ترك أي فراغ
المحكمة مستفة بالناس أي فيها عدد كبير من الناس


----------



## ahmedcowon

في مشاركته djara موجودة في اللجهة المصرية بنفس الوصف الذي قاله


----------



## barkoosh

مستعملة في لبنان

الخزانة مستوفة ستْف بالتياب
ستّف فلان البضاعة فوق بعضهم على الرف


----------



## jawad-dawdi

momai said:


> اخي جواد سلامات
> هل بامكانك وضعها بجملة؟



ســـتـــف هاذ السلعة = ضع كل شيء في المكان المناسب له
ستف لحوايج ف الماريو = ضع الملابس في الخزانة بشكل مرتّب


----------



## momai

jawad-dawdi said:


> ســـتـــف هاذ السلعة = ضع كل شيء في المكان المناسب له
> ستف لحوايج ف الماريو = ضع الملابس في الخزانة بشكل مرتّب


اخي الكلمة ذاتها باللهجة السورية لكن يوجد حرفين معكوسين والسين اصبحت صاد وهي صَفّط
استخدامها كما تتسخدمها انت والاخوة الموجودين هنا


----------



## إسكندراني

ahmedcowon said:


> في مشاركته djara موجودة في اللجهة المصرية بنفس الوصف الذي قاله


بفارق واحد وهو اننا نقول متستفة غالبا وليس مستفة
ولنقل معنى ما ذكره جواد نقول رص او رصرص


----------

